# Ремонт корпуса баяна.



## alexkor (3 Окт 2015)

С пружинками разобрался, теперь "помучаю(сь)" корпусом. Хотя на звук это не влияет, но хотелось бы подновить баян) 
В правой части, под обеими пластмассовыми декоративными панелями,  есть сколы и трещены, да такие что и винтик не вкрутишь уже. Каким материалом восстановить дерево? Или просто залепить твердым воском для мебели и сделать отверстия в других местах?


----------



## levsha34 (4 Окт 2015)

трещины появляются из-за того, что решётки со временем усыхают и укорачиваются, соответственно рвут края дерева.Для надёжности приклейте  на стенку корпуса,рядом со старым отверстием сухарь из твердой древесины ( или планку, если сразу несколько отверстий нужно ремонтировать ). Старые отверстия высверливаем бОльшим диаметром и заклеиваем деревянной пробкой.Когда всё высохнет сверлим по- новой и закручиваем. Сухари нужны, чтобы края снова не порвало. Само-собой сделать всё нужно аккуратно и красиво.
P.S...Голос, если что, наклепаю любой.


----------



## alexkor (4 Окт 2015)

Хорошо, благодарю, на заметку взял!)


----------

